# Using spare drivers, but which to choose?



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

It seems as though my 15" LMS 4000 needs a much larger enclosure that I currently have it in so it will be kept in storage and I'll be using something else, I just don't know which to go with and I don't have experience with either one. I plan to use a 5 cu. ft. sealed enclosure and just make mounting holes for the drives I plan to use. I'll try to give as much detail so it is easier to help me out.

I have about 1,000w @ 4 ohms on tap, again the enclosure will be 5 cubes sealed, I will primarily use it for movies and video games, and the room it will be in is a tad larger than 144 sq. ft.

I have eight eD EHQS 8" subs, but plan to use at most 4 of them and I have 4 Focal 10v1 subs and I can use all four of them, but if I can sell a couple I wouldn't mind....or even selling them all and just using the 8's...but say I decide to keep the Focals, which would be better to go with and how many of them per my specified application?


----------

